# Calagry Area Newbie (Forum & Haunt)



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi All,

It's nice to see a place like "Haunt-Forum" because I/we are getting more and more involved making a Haunt at our house. I am still relatively new to the sport, starting off years ago with simple little things like custom sound CDs played over hidden speakers in the yard, multiple pumpkin displays and now (as of last year) building my own metal cemetery fence with matching wood/foam pillars. I also managed a "quickie" Gravedigger (built the manequin in about 45 minutes and threw a costume and mask on him...).

On the inside of the house, we do more work actually (we have one family birthday on the 30th) and go crazy with bedsheets on furniture, cobwebs, witch's kitchen, gargoyles, spiders, etc. etc.

This year - I plan to make a sturdier Gravedigger (he face-planted after about 3 hours on duty), add some detail paintwork to the pillars, start a new full-scale crypt (wood+foam), and perhaps a few other trinkets. Plus of course the usual assortment of pumpkins, sounds, lights, etc.

The unofficial haunt name is "Skullcroft Manor" although it is more of a display and less of an walk-thru attraction at this point.

Now ... just pray for "No Snow" this year!

:jol: :xbones: :jol: :xbones:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome- glad you can join us, love to see some pics of your display


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks -- sorry no pics. My laptop got swiped earlier this year before I made permanent CD's. As I pull out items for this year and/or start prop building, I will no doubt take some new pics. The first load of lumber comes Tuesday (actually most of it is for a deck project but I added some basic crypt framing material as it was a flat fee delivery). Next up - some old pallets (for boarded-up windows of course) and start on the faux-flaming urns...

I suppose we have all figured out that local garden centre end-of season sales are good places to pick up campy little extras. I found two nicely detailed lion statuettes and two lion's head cast-iron door-knockers all for about $40. Both will dress up the pillars nicely...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You found a great place to hang out year round.
Glad you're here!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Hellvin*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Hellvin
hope to see some pics soon
too bad about your laptop, that sucks


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you stay busy.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome Hellvin! This is a great forum with tons of info. There is a thread for Canadian Haunters as well. Take a look...

Canadian Haunters


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks All - Look forward to hanging out here and comparing notes, learning new tricks, etc.

Scareme - it not so much that I stay busy as I "stay distracted" ...

Uruk - I did see that thread and will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Hellvin, Enjoy the display aspect of haunting while you can, once you go walk thru, things get crazy.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Hellvin, welcome from a fellow Albertan. I do a walkthrough out in Canmore. Nice to see someone close by who suffes from the same affliction.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well hello and welcome!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome all - CreepyC, we will have to compare notes, etc.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hellvin, Thank you for joining us here at the forum. Glad to have you, Welcome


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Any time. just drop me pm.


----------

